# MH 44 serial #215



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I went to look at an old MH44 today and am confused on the year. Tag read 44DS- 215. I looked at it several times to be sure. I wished I would have had my camera with me. The owner swears it a 46 or 47, but the only thing I could find with a 3 digit serial number was for a MH44 vineyard. It has the big fenders.
caseman-d


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

is there a littel sticker in the noise of the hood if so it's 47 Massey made a couple of different 44's


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

DS diesel standard but the diesel standard was introduced in 48

different styles
vineyard 44
orchard 44
high arch 44
row crop
44 single


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

sorry also there was a 44 special and a 44 special cane


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

does it have a hand clutch and a brake pedal on each side?.....if so its a vineyard


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

All Massey Harris 44 ds serial numbers started at 1001 in 1948 I would bet there is another number that acid from a leaking battery just above the plate has ate off. scrape the dirt grease and rust off just behind the pto input lever to find that missing number.
A 1950 DS serial number starts at 2180 and ends at 3988.
 Al


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Al, how the heck do you know all this stuff about Masseys? Im glad you joined this group!



steve:usaflag:


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Steve, I was told by a nephew once I was smart. I told him I can barely get by in this world. He replied that if I have and intrest in something I read every thing I can get my hands on. Well I have more than just an intrest in Massey Harris tractors, I have a love of them. I have went to toy shows to buy manuals from venders I knew were going to be there. I have bought buyers guides from the early 40's to the mid 60's till the prices just got to heavy for me to handle. I have books on Ne. test done from the very start to some time in the 80's. I have been looking for a forum for a long time that was active with talk of Masseys. I didn't like sorting thru yesterdays tractors to find answers to my post, the massey board is more about selling parts and whole tractors (those people don't know a parted out tractor is worth more).
I'm so happy I finally found other people who like tractors as much as I do and such a nice way to sort brands with their own forum.
I do my best to answer any questions about Massey Harris. The MF I get lost just trying to keep the models in order.
Thanks for the nice comment.
 Al


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Al, this board was created by a fellow tractor enthusiast (we'll have to forgive him that he's a ford fan ) and most all of the folks here feel much like you about their respective brands. It's a great place for tractor addicts to hang out and shoot the breeze. We're glad to have you here to add your knowledge!!:friends:


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I like all tractors, though I do tend to shy away from the JD's.
You know why they painted JD's green and Yellow?
So they could hide in the grass and dandolins when a real tractor went by.
JD's are cool to we just pick on'em since they seem to be so many at all the shows.
Got to give Credit to JD on the way they have marketed the brand and the trade mark. Imagin you can even buy JD TP.     
 Al


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:lmao: No doubt,, JD guys eat sleep and sh*t JD!


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

When My grandson gets a bit older I'll get him a toy tractor and explain that there are real good green tractors they are called Olivers. If I ever here him call one a JD that isn't I'm gonna wash his mouth out with soap, for swearing.:lmao: 
Ya I see there isn't any red tractors in the smilelys either whats the deal with that?
 Al


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:lmao: Not long ago Andy or Jody was working on adding some more color to the tractor smileys, some how the project got sidelined. 

Oh well,, we all know which ones are best,, which ever ones we own!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

How true that statement is. But keep in mind that if you don't approch each tractor on it's own merits you will miss out on some very good experinaces. 
 Al


----------

